# Replace blade or replace whole setup?



## RichTJ99 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi,

My 50 inch moose plow is starting to fall apart after 3 seasons (this is the 3rd). I need a new blade. I was going to get a 60" blade as a replacement.

I also noticed when putting it on this season that hte mounting bracket is bent & now makes it a 2 person job to get the plow on for the season. 

So I was thinking, new blade, new bracket. Do I want to go another route?

My local shop sells Cycle Country products & said it would be about $500 - $600 installed for a 60".

I looked online & its about 300 or so for the moose blade and $90 for the bracket.

The moose plow gear has slightly fallen apart here & there (parts falling off), but I have figured out all the kinks of the product.

So, do I stick with Moose or get something new? Any suggestions would be welcome!

Or do I limp on until the end of the season?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I replaced a old Cycle County with a Warn ProVantage http://www.warn.com/atv/plows/provantage_how_to_order.shtml
with a front mount last season and have zero complaints. 
Bought mine on Amazon saved about $125.00 and is very simple to install, you do need a winch or put a electric lift on to raise the plow.
The front lift allows for lifting the blade higher to stack higher and also there's plenty of lift/clearance to load on a trailer without dragging the blade.


----------



## RichTJ99 (Feb 6, 2012)

Aww man! Now that looks sweet! Really the power pivot looks really nice.

I have a center mount on my Moose setup and thats what got banged up over the summer on the trails. The front setup looks much easier. How is it when your not plowing (can it get damaged in the woods)?

I have a winch RT25 and my synthetic line is almost broken. 

Looks like a nice setup. 

$476 shipped for a front, pushbar, 60" straight blade (i guess thats OK).

$838 for the whole thing shipped with the pivot thing. 

Do you think the pivot pro is reliable?


----------



## RichTJ99 (Feb 6, 2012)

Well I pulled the trigger. I was reading on a few atv sites about it & I hear the install directions are terrible. I did buy the front mount, 60", push bar & pivot thing. Might as well make it easy!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

RichTJ99;1941872 said:


> Aww man! Now that looks sweet! Really the power pivot looks really nice.
> 
> I have a center mount on my Moose setup and thats what got banged up over the summer on the trails. The front setup looks much easier. How is it when your not plowing (can it get damaged in the woods)?
> 
> ...


The front mount on my Grizzly tucks up above the frame in front of the "A" arms, I haven't had any clearance issues but that's not to say someone won't.
Personally didn't the value in the power angle, my kid might since he runs it.......:laughing:



RichTJ99;1942186 said:


> Well I pulled the trigger. I was reading on a few atv sites about it & I hear the install directions are terrible. I did buy the front mount, 60", push bar & pivot thing. Might as well make it easy!


The only hassle with the install is you need to remove the winch from the ATV, other than that it's a 20-30min job. Blade assembly is very straight forward and again about a 20-30min job.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Pic of the mount


----------



## RichTJ99 (Feb 6, 2012)

So I finally got it all installed, front mount, blade, pro tilt thingy, its great.

I had one issue on my first run that wasnt great. I was looking to push some snow back - stuck postal service truck, so I lifted the plow & rammed the snow bank, eventually got the snow moved enough that he could drive off. I noticed that the plow was hanging wrong.

I parked in the garage & the left side mount was disconnected. The pin was in the rig properly but the plow itself (the mount on the plow side) was stuck under it. 

Really strange. with my old moose plow (center mount) I ram into everything & it makes me wonder if i need to baby the warn.

Also the plastic thing for the winch cable broken so I had to use just the winch line on the bolt.


----------



## smithr9 (Mar 29, 2014)

The Warn plow is a great product. Two friends are running this plow with the power angle and have had no issues for several years.

If you were ramming everything with your Moose plow do you think that could be related to why parts were falling off? Everything will eventually break. How you use it will determine when it breaks.

Good luck with your Warn plow........


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

RichTJ99;1952157 said:


> So I finally got it all installed, front mount, blade, pro tilt thingy, its great.
> 
> I had one issue on my first run that wasnt great. I was looking to push some snow back - stuck postal service truck, so I lifted the plow & rammed the snow bank, eventually got the snow moved enough that he could drive off. I noticed that the plow was hanging wrong.
> 
> ...


I don't understand how the plow could have become disconnected if everything was properly installed. I'm not taking a dig on you in any way. 
I've hit a few hidden objects with mine and done a few handle bar handstands due to them.
I didn't use the plastic gizmo for the lift, I run cable which would have quickly sawed through it. I'm using a steel pulley block that I picked up from my local hardware store.


----------



## RichTJ99 (Feb 6, 2012)

It could totally be user error - maybe i didnt fully get the pin closed? I wasnt sure if it was due to my smacking into a snow bank (to push it back). Sounds like I need to take a little easier with the warn. 

Basically it was all able to be lowered flush when I started. I then freed up the post office truck, then when I went back to plowing, the whole thing was crooked.

I went to the garage & saw that it somehow unhooked from the quick connect area. Fortunately (or unfortunately) we have snow today so I will get a chance to test it out. 

If it happens again now that I see its connected properly, I guess i need to do some more troubleshooting on what i might be doing wrong.


----------

